# Windows 7 Ultimate - 32 Bit (Auto Activation) - Cracked - الروابط من رفعى



## علاء عبدالحليم (25 أبريل 2013)

​ 




ده رابط الموضوع على التورنت عشان تشوف معلومات اكتر وخطوات التثبيت 

Windows 7 Ultimate - 32 Bit (Auto Activation) - Cracked (download torrent) - TPB



روابط التحميل

Windows 7 Ultimate - 32 Bit (Auto Activation) - Cracked.part1

Windows 7 Ultimate - 32 Bit (Auto Activation) - Cracked.part2

Windows 7 Ultimate - 32 Bit (Auto Activation) - Cracked.part3

Windows 7 Ultimate - 32 Bit (Auto Activation) - Cracked.part4

Windows 7 Ultimate - 32 Bit (Auto Activation) - Cracked.part5

Windows 7 Ultimate - 32 Bit (Auto Activation) - Cracked.part6
​


----------



## هاني علي 26 (25 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك نتمني ان تكون الروابط شغاله وسهله التحميل


----------



## hema81 (28 أبريل 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاخ الفاضل م علاء 
قمت بتحميل الروابط بنجاح وحرق النسخه على اسطوانه DVD كما وضحت بالملف المرفق 
ولكن عند البدء فى setup لا يتم الدخول على الاسطوانه ويعطى الرساله التاليه error code 5 
ارجو منك توضيح السبب فى ذلك لانى فى حاجه لتحميل نسخه افضل على الجهاز 
ولا اشك فيما تقدمه لنا دائما من انه على اعلى مستوى 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (28 أبريل 2013)

hema81 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الاخ الفاضل م علاء
> قمت بتحميل الروابط بنجاح وحرق النسخه على اسطوانه DVD كما وضحت بالملف المرفق
> ولكن عند البدء فى setup لا يتم الدخول على الاسطوانه ويعطى الرساله التاليه error code 5
> ...



شوف الموضوع ده كدا 
cdrom code 5


----------

